# Battery Replacement whats the procedure



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey fellow GTO owners. I was planning on replacing my battery in my GTO 04. Ive noticed that if i leave me radio playing for more than 30 mins the battery will die. Ive attached a picture of my battery. Dont know if this is the stock one. If anyone knows please let me know. Also when getting a new battery is there a procedure one must take? Is there a certain way to unplug the negative and positive cables from the battery? Will it affect my computer if i do it wrong? Also m y connectors seem like they need some cleaning. Any tips how to clean them? Thanks!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The battery pictured is not OEM. OEM would be an AC Delco. Remove the negative cable first. When you put the new one in connect the positive cable first. I'd just use a wire brush to clean the terminals while the battery is out.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Baking soda will neutralize battery acid. When cleaning the area where leaked batter acid may be prevalent use baking soda. To remove stubborn acid crusting try some baking soda and vinegar. It will foam and clean the area good.

On the positive terminal smear a little Vaseline on the terminal to keep the moisture off of it.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you all for your help! :cheers


----------



## x47544F (Apr 11, 2012)

I recently replaced mine. I got an optima yellowtop (Deep cycle). Since I don't drive my GTO that much I decided a deep cycle was the way to go. I was like why isn't my car starting... I took a multimeter and tested the terminals and got 1.3-V so I was like ahh that would be why lol. :-(

Procedure:
1.) Turn off car.
2.) Unscrew bolt holding battery in place.
3.) Take ground lead off (black)
4.) Take positive lead off (red)
5.) Remove battery. [Do what GTO JUDGE said...]
6.) Take new battery, test to see if you have ~12-v +. If it is continue. If not charge it.
7.) (If optima yellowtop flip the block that holds the battery in place cause the battery is smaller than the one I had previously.)
8.) Connect red lead.
9.) Connect black lead.
10.) Start engine. 

If engine doesn't start check fuses.
1.) Fuse panel under car steering wheel.
2.) Fuse panel in engine bay.

If not fuses look for remains of some magic smoke. It is the stuff that makes things work.


----------

